# Snake Handling Churches



## atlashunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Any of you ever been to one? I'd be tempted to throw on a pair of gaiters and go to one of those services for the experience of it, as long as I didn't have to take part!


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 15, 2012)

A comment and a question:

1)  No, I've never been.  As I mentioned in another thread, Animal Planet had a reality show on one snake handler and his family in my home state of Kentucky.  It's not my cup o' tea (the practice, that is -- I enjoyed the show), but they came across as extremely decent people:

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/snake-man-of-appalachia/

2)  What does this have to do with AAA?


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 15, 2012)

I was mainly just curious if anyone here had any experiences to share. Last night I watched a show about it called In Jesus Name. Very interesting. They seem like pretty uneducated country folk that would give you the shirt off their back. It reminded me a lot of the churches I grew up in, absent the snakes of course.

I think they are crazy but I do appreciate the sincerity of their faith and willingness to live (and die) by it. It's more than can be said of most believers. At the same time I couldn't help but wonder if they would be willing to chance it with a snake far more likely to kill them like a Black Mamba.

My understanding is that the scriptures in Mark that are the basis of this practice were not original to the gospel. I wonder what they would say to that?


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 15, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> My understanding is that the scriptures in Mark that are the basis of this practice were not original to the gospel. I wonder what they would say to that?



Given the literal nature of their beliefs, and how far they would go to obey.....my initial thoughts are that they wouldn't believe such a claim.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 15, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> My understanding is that the scriptures in Mark that are the basis of this practice were not original to the gospel. I wonder what they would say to that?



They would disagree, as would non-snake handlers like me.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 15, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> They would disagree, as would non-snake handlers like me.



Do you believe John 8:1-11 is original?

Just curious, it is my favorite chapter, very influential in my faith, and I was crushed to learn it might not be.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 15, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Do you believe John 8:1-11 is original?



Yes.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

i would like to go to one and see if one get's bit ...then watch as they wait for god to heal them...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> i would like to go to one and see if one get's bit ...then watch as they wait for god to heal them...





Comin` from you, this does not surprise me one bit.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 15, 2012)

The snake part was not original to Mark. Recently I heard of one of those who had been bit hundreds of times. They said his hands were black and blue, almost unuseable. Snakebite finially killed him. How foolish for something not even original perceived as God's word. Funny thing is that we don't see a poison drinking crowd.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Comin` from you, this does not surprise me one bit.



they believe if they get bit ,God will heal them...you don't have faith that he will or do you think they should go to the hospital?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> they believe if they get bit ,God will heal them...you don't have faith that he will





If you go just to see somebody get bit, then you are just as cold blooded as the snakes that they handle. And you would laugh? 

Nothin` is funny about that, unless you really are like the sigline you exhibit.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 15, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> The snake part was not original to Mark. Recently I heard of one of those who had been bit hundreds of times. They said his hands were black and blue, almost unuseable. Snakebite finially killed him. How foolish for something not even original perceived as God's word. Funny thing is that we don't see a poison drinking crowd.



Supposedly some of them also drink strychnine.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If you go just to see somebody get bit, then you are just as cold blooded as the snakes that they handle. And you would laugh?
> 
> Nothin` is funny about that, unless you really are like the sigline you exhibit.



 i just see a bunch of people  handling snakes improperly and someone is gonna get bit...when one get's bit ,i want to be there for the part when god comes down to save them...otherwise you would not catch me in a church...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> i just see a bunch of people  handling snakes improperly and someone is gonna get bit...when one get's bit ,i want to be there for the part when god comes down to save them...





You need to take a long hard look at yourself in the mirror. 

Disussion over.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Supposedly some of them also drink strychnine.



i dropped acid when i was young , but i never saw god


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a news story about them that cites the drinking poison. I don't think they should be persecuted or interfered with in what they do as long as the kids aren't exposed to the risk of getting bit and it's completely voluntary.

This is another one of those parts of the bible that many Christians conveniently ignore. They will claim to cast out demons and speak in tongues as it says in verse 17 and they will lay hands on the sick in verse 18, yet they skip over that part in the middle about snakes and poison. I guess common sense prevails over faith when life is on the line.



One thing that is curious to me and I think we see this same thing with prayer is that they still believe even when someone gets bit and dies contrary to what the scripture says. If they don't get bit they credit God. If they do then they say either they didn't have the anointing or it was their time and God called them home. No matter what happens, it confirms God.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 15, 2012)

I wouldn't want to see anyone get bit. I bet if you got to know some of these people you would find they had hearts of gold. Yeah what they do seems crazy to an outsider but at least when they claim to believe the book as it is written they really mean it. I think there is an honesty about that that deserves respect even though I don't share their belief. I would go just for the experience of it. It's a part of the fabric of America that you don't see every day.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 15, 2012)

These two statements explain a lot:



hummdaddy said:


> i dropped acid when i was young ...





hummdaddy said:


> ...you  need to see a psychiatrist ...it has helped me ...


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 15, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I wouldn't want to see anyone get bit. I bet if you got to know some of these people you would find they had hearts of gold. Yeah what they do seems crazy to an outsider but at least when they claim to believe the book as it is written they really mean it. I think there is an honesty about that that deserves respect even though I don't share their belief. I would go just for the experience of it. It's a part of the fabric of America that you don't see every day.



There was another "snake guy" on Animal Planet (an actual herpetologist, not a snake handler.)  Anyway, in one show, he visited a SH church.  He was not a believer at all, but he was impressed with the people.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> These two statements explain a lot:



i like how you only pick and choose parts of what i said in your quote's...neither has anything to do with the other though...


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2012)

A lot has been written on the subject in the last two centuries or so. Most, if not all, scholars who have examined the subject concede that the truths presented in the verses are historically authentic—even if they reject the genuineness of the verses as being originally part of Mark’s account. The verses contain no teaching of significance that is not taught elsewhere. Christ’s post-resurrection appearance to Mary is verified elsewhere (Luke 8:2; John 20:1-18), as is His appearance to the two disciples on the road to Emmaus (Luke 24:35), and His appearance to the eleven apostles (Luke 24:36-43; John 20:19-23). The “Great Commission” is presented by two of the other three gospel writers (Matthew 28:18-20; Luke 24:46-48), and Luke verifies the ascension twice (Luke 24:51; Acts 1:9). The promise of the signs that were to accompany the apostles’ activities is hinted at by Matthew (28:20), noted by the Hebrews writer (2:3-4), explained in greater detail by John (chapters 14-16; cf. 14:12), and demonstrated by an occurrance of the book of Acts.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> A lot has been written on the subject in the last two centuries or so. Most, if not all, scholars who have examined the subject concede that the truths presented in the verses are historically authentic—even if they reject the genuineness of the verses as being originally part of Mark’s account. The verses contain no teaching of significance that is not taught elsewhere. Christ’s post-resurrection appearance to Mary is verified elsewhere (Luke 8:2; John 20:1-18), as is His appearance to the two disciples on the road to Emmaus (Luke 24:35), and His appearance to the eleven apostles (Luke 24:36-43; John 20:19-23). The “Great Commission” is presented by two of the other three gospel writers (Matthew 28:18-20; Luke 24:46-48), and Luke verifies the ascension twice (Luke 24:51; Acts 1:9). The promise of the signs that were to accompany the apostles’ activities is hinted at by Matthew (28:20), noted by the Hebrews writer (2:3-4), explained in greater detail by John (chapters 14-16; cf. 14:12), and demonstrated by an occurrance of the book of Acts.



so you say it's true and if you don't go by the bible your not a real christian ,is what i understand...right....i'm trying to understand how this works...do you pick and choose what you want to take out of the bible or what...serious questions


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2012)

For those who might be interested in a very indepth, historical look at  verses 9-20  you can read the following.....

http://www.apologeticspress.org/apcontent.aspx?category=13&article=704


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> so you say it's true and if you don't go by the bible your not a real christian ,is what i understand...right....i'm trying to understand how this works...do you pick and choose what you want to take out of the bible or what...serious questions



I'm not responding to this junk comment.  
Maybe someone else will ask your question a little differently.


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2012)

By the by, I skerred of snakes.  Even rat snakes.
I won't be handling any.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 15, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Supposedly some of them also drink strychnine.



It seems I remember a documentary on HBO about snake handling and strychnine drinking churches in Appalachia. I'll look around and see if I can't track it down.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> By the by, I skerred of snakes.  Even rat snakes.
> I won't be handling any.



 Me too! Loved catching and playing with them as a kid but keep them away from me now!


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I'm not responding to this junk comment.
> Maybe someone else will ask your question a little differently.



this is not a junk comment !!! this is how i have interpreted from all the different christians i have spoken to...some extreme and some not
i'm trying to learn here


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> By the by, I skerred of snakes.  Even rat snakes.
> I won't be handling any.





atlashunter said:


> Me too! Loved catching and playing with them as a kid but keep them away from me now!





They all hurt when they bite you, venomous or not. This is what a 4 foot black racer did to me this past weekend when I was movin` it to a safer place.  

Ungrateful varmint!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> so you say it's true and if you don't go by the bible your not a real christian ,is what i understand...right....i'm trying to understand how this works...do you pick and choose what you want to take out of the bible or what...serious questions



will someone ask these question's more eloquently so ronnie will answer them for me please...


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They all hurt when they bite you, venomous or not. This is what a 4 foot black racer did to me this past weekend when I was movin` it to a safer place.
> 
> Ungrateful varmint!!



I normally just move myself to a safer place.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 15, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> i dropped acid when i was young , but i never saw god



No, according to your statement you saw space aliens! Just joking. Couldnt help it. I to am real big on the ancient alien theory. Eric Von Danikens book ( Chariots of the Gods?) played a huge part in my questioning and continued thinking. And I love the History Channels show about it.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 15, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> No, according to your statement you saw space aliens! Just joking. Couldnt help it. I to am real big on the ancient alien theory. Eric Von Danikens book ( Chariots of the Gods?) played a huge part in my questioning and continued thinking. And I love the History Channels show about it.



i saw alien ship when i was like 14 or 15 ,before i did all that...totally sober


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 16, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> i saw alien ship when i was like 14 or 15 ,before i did all that...totally sober



I am in the alien camp with you.  I am convinced life on earth is manipulated through alien beings and have no doubt you saw what you saw.


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 16, 2012)

I cant wait to get me a hot green gal like ol Capt Kirk used to get...!!


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll keep this in mind the next time one of the brethren tell me with certainty what the bible really means to say.

http://holiness-snake-handlers.webs.com/



> "Thou shall... or Thou shalt..." is mentioned since the Book of Genesis throughout the Bible. It means that you MUST or you WILL. Moses recognized this in the Book of Exodus. He was the first Serpent Handler. When GOD turned the Rod of Moses into a Serpent, Moses ran the other direction, out of fear. GOD stopped him and told him to reach down and pick it up with his bare hands. Did he whimper and whine - throwing a tantrum like Cain did in the book of Genesis when GOD rejected his sacrifice? No. Moses reached down, picked up the serpent and GOD turned it back into the Rod. See? The Rod of Moses is the Rod of Jesus which connects with Mark 16: 17 & 18. But, like Cain, the persecutors / other Christians make excuses and cast us out. They do this because it is easier to cast us out instead of changing their own system - their actions are dangerous. Mark 16: 17 & 18 divides the true Christian (Abel) from the false Christian (Cain). Period. No exceptions. With Satan, there are exceptions - with GOD, there are NO exceptions. There are only two sides. Even if a Christian believes Mark 16: 15- 18 is right stands a better chance of getting favour from GOD and having a clearer understanding of Scriptural insight than the rejector. However, when it comes down to other Christians - "imitators" who thumb their noses at GOD and who are indignant towards us, as well as, the latter two commandments of Mark 16, they are spiritually in trouble. They are self mutilating their souls. Those indignant actions and attitudes of those kind of people, alot of us either pray for deliverance or deliberately shun- for they are demons- wolves in sheeps clothing. Their words and / or deeds are chock full of mockery, hatred, trickery and sorcery. Saying "no" to us is one thing when it comes to following the entire Scriptures. It won't hurt us when they say an emphatic "no"- it will hurt them. Saying "no" to Jesus, on the other hand, is an entirely different matter. This not only applies to Mark 16. This applies to all Scripture. If you are a born again Christian and believe that the Bible is the inerrant Word of GOD, yet you "weed out" the last two commandments of Mark 16: 17- 18, then your faith should seriously be in question. Don't believe one thing when the Bible says another. We don't tempt the Lord by handling serpents. The Scriptures say absolutely nothing about tempting the Lord when it comes down to handling serpents. Only Satan tempts the Lord when he asks believers of Christ to PROVE their miracles - just like Satan did to Jesus. So in conclusion anybody who demands a Holiness Snake Handler to PROVE their beliefs is an advocate of Satan. They either knowingly or Unknowingly mock the faith while shooting down their own faith. If they had a true faith, they would not have been so childishly indignant towards me or other like me. They wouldn't give me blanketed condemnation over their pulpits with childish analogies and silly rhetoric. Look, if you CAN'T do the last two commandments of Mark 16, don't childishly condemn someone who does. the moment you condemn someone for following GOD's Word by the extra mile, you condemn yourself as a reviler and a viper. One pastor of a "non snake handling church" made fun of me over the pulpit by asking me, in front of his congregation, if I "knew" what a Cockatrice was. I knew that was a shot below the belt even though he didn't mean to be offensive. However, if he read the Bible his whole life and has been a minister for years, yet doesn't know what a cockatrice is, he better start studying the Scriptures. Anyone who tells us that we are tempting the Lord doesn't know their own Scriptures and is therefor not necessarily qualified to be a Christian. For it is they who tempt the Lord for "taking one word out of or adding one word to" the Bible by mixing up other Scriptures to fit their excuses not to follow the Lord's commandments. They obviously do not know 2 Tim 3: 16 - 17.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 17, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> I cant wait to get me a hot green gal like ol Capt Kirk used to get...!!



No man can resist them.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 18, 2012)

bigreddwon said:


> I cant wait to get me a hot green gal like ol Capt Kirk used to get...!!



I want a purple one with brown hair.


----------



## headoftheholler (Aug 19, 2012)

We have a few "signs" churches close to here that handle serpents and sip poison.  The people who attend are not strange in any other way, they are simply very very faithful to the scripture they believe to be literal.  No reason to look at them in any other fashion than you would any other faith.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 19, 2012)

*hate snakes!*



Ronnie T said:


> By the by, I skerred of snakes.  Even rat snakes.
> I won't be handling any.





atlashunter said:


> Me too! Loved catching and playing with them as a kid but keep them away from me now!



Yeah, I'm down for keeping my distance too!  Like Nic, I might have to tend to one because of a skeer'd associate out for a walk at the work pond, but I sure hate to get near 'em.  

Must mean I ain't to spiritual...


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 19, 2012)

headoftheholler said:


> We have a few "signs" churches close to here that handle serpents and sip poison.  The people who attend are not strange in any other way, they are simply very very faithful to the scripture they believe to be literal.  No reason to look at them in any other fashion than you would any other faith.



Like Muslims or Satanists.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 19, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> This is another one of those parts of the bible that many Christians conveniently ignore. They will claim to cast out demons and speak in tongues as it says in verse 17 and they will lay hands on the sick in verse 18, yet they skip over that part in the middle about snakes and poison. I guess common sense prevails over faith when life is on the line.



Well if skipping over the parts that forbid eating shrimp can be done, skipping over the snake handling is a no-brainer.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 19, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Well if skipping over the parts that forbid eating shrimp can be done, skipping over the snake handling is a no-brainer.



Christians aren't forbidden to eat shrimp.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 19, 2012)

Once again:



centerpin fan said:


> What does this have to do with AAA?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 19, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> Christians aren't forbidden to eat shrimp.



It's an abomination, just like homosexuality.  Brush up.

Leviticus 11:10
'But anything in the seas or rivers that does not have fins and scales, regard as an abomination. Do not eat their meat and regard their carcasses as an abomination.'


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 19, 2012)

If we don't have to follow Leviticus why is the homosexual abomination brought up more than the other abominations mentioned in Leviticus? 
What abominations are mentioned in the New Testament? The love of money is one.


----------



## hummdaddy (Aug 19, 2012)

very interesting


----------



## headoftheholler (Aug 19, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> Like Muslims or Satanists.



Or atheists for that matter.
How can we expect others to respect our beliefs or lack thereof if we don't respect theirs?


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 19, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> It's an abomination, just like homosexuality.  Brush up.
> 
> Leviticus 11:10
> 'But anything in the seas or rivers that does not have fins and scales, regard as an abomination. Do not eat their meat and regard their carcasses as an abomination.'



That is for Jews. Christians go by this,

1 Timothy 4:4


4 For every creature of God is good, and nothing to be refused, if it be received with thanksgiving:


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 19, 2012)

headoftheholler said:


> We have a few "signs" churches close to here that handle serpents and sip poison.  The people who attend are not strange in any other way, they are simply very very faithful to the scripture they believe to be literal.  No reason to look at them in any other fashion than you would any other faith.



Did you ever go to one? I wonder if they break out the snakes every service or just occasionally.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 19, 2012)

I brought this topic up with my dad the other day. He says they are tempting God. We don't discuss religion much for obvious reasons but I find this an odd view.

Mark 16
17 And these signs will accompany those who believe: In my name they will drive out demons; they will speak in new tongues; 18 they will pick up snakes with their hands; and when they drink deadly poison, it will not hurt them at all; they will place their hands on sick people, and they will get well.”

Churches I was raised in believed in all of that except for the part in red. How is the part in red tempting God but not the rest of it?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 19, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> That is for Jews. Christians go by this,
> 
> 1 Timothy 4:4
> 
> ...



And convenient Christianity wins again.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 19, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I brought this topic up with my dad the other day. He says they are tempting God. We don't discuss religion much for obvious reasons but I find this an odd view.
> 
> Mark 16
> 17 And these signs will accompany those who believe: In my name they will drive out demons; they will speak in new tongues; 18 they will pick up snakes with their hands; and when they drink deadly poison, it will not hurt them at all; they will place their hands on sick people, and they will get well.”
> ...



mark16:17 And these signs shall follow them that believe.

The serpant handling was a sign that was fulfilled by paul
Acts 28:3,4  Your dad is right, it is tempting God to handle venemous snakes, for that wasn't a commandment meant for all but a sign for the first Christians, that was fulfilled.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 20, 2012)

> And convenient Christianity wins again.



Nothing about being a Christian in America is convenient.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 21, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> mark16:17 And these signs shall follow them that believe.
> 
> The serpant handling was a sign that was fulfilled by paul
> Acts 28:3,4  Your dad is right, it is tempting God to handle venemous snakes, for that wasn't a commandment meant for all but a sign for the first Christians, that was fulfilled.



Oh so it was just a one time thing? I don't see that written in there but ok! Guess everyone better knock off the speaking in tongues, casting out demons, and laying hands on the sick since all of those have already happened too.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 21, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Guess everyone better knock off the speaking in tongues, casting out demons, and laying hands on the sick since all of those have already happened too.



Most churches already have.  

BTW,



centerpin fan said:


> What does this have to do with AAA?



Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 24, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Most churches already have.



Really?


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 24, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Really?



Really.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 24, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Really.



I guess all those Pentecostal, Assembly of God, and non-denominational churches missed the memo. Still quite a few of those folks running around.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 24, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I guess all those Pentecostal, Assembly of God, and non-denominational churches missed the memo. Still quite a few of those folks running around.



They are not "most".  They are a drop in the ocean.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 24, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> They are not "most".  They are a drop in the ocean.



Have numbers? I bet if you count the christians that believe in one or more of speaking in tongues, casting out demons, laying hands on the sick for healing that would easily be a majority of them. It wouldn't be a "drop in the ocean".


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 25, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Have numbers? I bet if you count the christians that believe in one or more of speaking in tongues, casting out demons, laying hands on the sick for healing that would easily be a majority of them. It wouldn't be a "drop in the ocean".



It's not even a majority of Protestants.

I did a very quick and dirty search for "Assemblies of God membership" (the biggest charismatic denomination I know of.)  I will admit that I was surprised to see they had 60 million adherents worldwide (about ten times what I expected.)  

Despite that, you have a billion Catholics, 300 million Orthodox, and the majority of Protestants who are not charismatic.


----------



## JFS (Aug 26, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Supposedly some of them also drink strychnine.



I've been taking iocane powder for years.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 26, 2012)

JFS said:


> I've been taking iocane powder for years.



Inconceivable!


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 26, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Inconceivable!



You keep using that word....I donot think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 26, 2012)

JFS said:


> I've been taking iocane powder for years.



You must be a fan of "The Princess Bride" movie. I love the "battle of wits" scene.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 26, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> You keep using that word....I donot think it means what you think it means.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 29, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> It's not even a majority of Protestants.
> 
> I did a very quick and dirty search for "Assemblies of God membership" (the biggest charismatic denomination I know of.)  I will admit that I was surprised to see they had 60 million adherents worldwide (about ten times what I expected.)
> 
> Despite that, you have a billion Catholics, 300 million Orthodox, and the majority of Protestants who are not charismatic.



Pentecostals alone account for 279 million worldwide. That hardly amounts to a "drop in the ocean" as you put it.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 29, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Pentecostals alone account for 279 million worldwide.



Bully for them.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 29, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> That hardly amounts to a "drop in the ocean" as you put it.



Neither does it amount to a "majority" as you put it.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 29, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Nothing about being a Christian in America is convenient.



You really have my admiration for soldiering on in this land so outwardly hostile to Christians.  

That wasn't my point though, which you already knew.  It was about how you can conveniently roladex a new bible verse to justify any action if you don't like the one placed before you.  No, there's no need to actually handle poisonous snakes, it's actually okay to eat crabmeat, tattoos are actually okay, etc.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 30, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I wouldn't want to see anyone get bit. I bet if you got to know some of these people you would find they had hearts of gold. Yeah what they do seems crazy to an outsider but at least when they claim to believe the book as it is written they really mean it. I think there is an honesty about that that deserves respect even though I don't share their belief. I would go just for the experience of it. It's a part of the fabric of America that you don't see every day.



My thoughts almost exactly. I haven't been to one of these and the difference is I don't really want to. I went to a healing service for my (soon to be) ex wife's aunt who had cancer. It was a family thing so I went for the family. I started to get very uncomfortable when the pastor started laying hands on the family one by one to cast things out and everyone was falling over in to the arms of other church members. Had my legs actually given out on me, I would have fallen. It became awkward after his third try to knock me over...


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 30, 2012)

JFS said:


> I've been taking iocane powder for years.



Inconcievable


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 30, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Inconceivable!





HAHHAHAH I Didn't get down that far yet!


----------

